# How to purify water!



## urbansurvivor (Oct 19, 2012)

Found this article explains how to purify water http://www.survivalistmind.com/how-to-purify-water/ goes into the different types of contamination and methods for purification beyond boiling. Thought its was worth sharing if there's any other methods beyond just filtering or if you know of any good filters please share...

Happy reading


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

No expert, but I always thought boiling or Bleach where the best ways?


----------

